# Backpacking in the U.P or Ontario



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Myself and a few buddys like to do alot of backpacking/camping. We usually do week long trips, carrying everything we need on our backs. We rustic camp, no campgrounds. This summer we wanna do a couple of trips in the U.P or Ontario. Any suggestions as to were we could go, National or Provincial forests and etc. We prefer to hike or kayak in. 
Thanks
Undertow


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

Although it may require more advance planning(reservations) North or South Manitou Islands or Isle Royal. Isle Royal is supposed to be a premier backpacking destination with tremendously pristine wilderness area. I was told they only allow so many people there per season.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Do some searches on Porcupine Mtns State Park, Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore, Sylvania Wilderness, and the North Country Trail and you'll find plenty of trips to get you "out there"......for a looong time


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

That sounds like it would be a fun time. I wish i knew some fun people like that up there that would take me hiking and camping.:evil:


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I spend a week a year backpacking and portaging. The Smokies are nice and Algonquin is a favorite if you like to paddle, hike, and fish. I've done the majority of routes so if you think you may lean that direction P.M. me and let me know what your looking to get out of it.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Do the Pictured Rocks. Contact the local FS/NP office and get the 'rules' and check on reservations for a camping slot(spot). Forget Canada.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Do the Pictured Rocks. Contact the local FS/NP office and get the 'rules' and check on reservations for a camping slot(spot). Forget Canada.


Just wondering why you would say forget Canada?


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

pukaskwa park

great kayaking on superior. exposed sections that are all rock can get hairy in a SW breeze. hiking trail but never did it.
1 day out and you don't see people.

Lake superior provincial park is good in fringe seasons. Never did a canoe trip but kayaked and hiked shore.


North channel and Kilarney area good kayaking in fringe seasons. 


Its almost impossible to find a week long remote hike that is any good. Other than Isle Royal. I used to do long backcountry trips out west and I have yet to find anything close quality wise in this area.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

rico1391 said:


> That sounds like it would be a fun time. I wish i knew some fun people like that up there that would take me hiking and camping.:evil:


Just gotta hijack my thread dont yah:evil:.....
Undertow


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Pictured Rocks & Porcipines are nice. But if your looking for not bumping into many people then they are not real great trips.

Killarney is nice. I've done that several times. The only problem I have with that is the fish ban they have there. Too much acid rain over the years and the lakes don't filter out well. 

Anyways there are some good ideas out there.


----------



## TrophyLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Isle Royal and Sylvania are nice in MI. Apostle Islands in Wisconsin is also good for kayaking. Ontario has many great canoe/kayak parks to speak of, but my favorites are Quetico and Wabakimi for the solitude, endless lakes and rivers, some whitewater, great fishing and very few people, especially Wabakimi. Takes some advanced planning and reservations to get into the Ontario Canoe Parks, but it is worth the experience.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, we decided on the porkies in August, we're gonna do a 10-14 day trip, with a lot of fishing. Should be a good time


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

rico1391 said:


> Well, we decided on the porkies in August, we're gonna do a 10-14 day trip, with a lot of fishing. Should be a good time


I think you're gonna enjoy that! Some things to think about if you haven't already - you might want to consider a night or 2 in the backwoods cabins there to break up your trip. Also - Bears are definitely an issue in the Porkies! You'll need to hang your food at night and eat your meals away from your sleeping areas. And there will be Bugs - a mesh headnet works for me. Be sure to check out Lake of The Clouds too! Have Fun and remember to give us the full report when you return....


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

yooperkenny said:


> I think you're gonna enjoy that! Some things to think about if you haven't already - you might want to consider a night or 2 in the backwoods cabins there to break up your trip. Also - Bears are definitely an issue in the Porkies! You'll need to hang your food at night and eat your meals away from your sleeping areas. And there will be Bugs - a mesh headnet works for me. Be sure to check out Lake of The Clouds too! Have Fun and remember to give us the full report when you return....


Well, I did 4 years in the Marine Corps, so I think I can handle the sleeping in the backwoods, cabins or not, and I've done hikes in the Sequoia Nat. Forrest in the Sierra Nevada's in California, so I know all about the bears. Beleive it or not, the best brookie fishing I've ever done was out there in Cali, all those fools in Cali are to preoccupied in hiking to the lakes to spend time fishing the streams. They don't know what they're missing. We caught over 150 trout in a 3 mile stretch within the campground out there, brookies, browns, rainbows, and each valley in the mountains has a specific species of golden trout(rainbows evolved with a unique golden color instead of pink). If I knew how to post pics, I'd post some on here. help???


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Craig Lake State Park in da U.P. Me and the famiy are planning a trip up there this summer. Several of the lakes in the park don't allow any boat motors to run on them. There's 4 or 5 secluded lakes linked together by small rivers for canoers and kayakers. Its referred to as "the most secluded state park in Michigan". Its only 6,500 acres or so,but i've talked to the ranger on the phone and he said he's never had more than 5-6 cars at one time there. 


Fishing is allowed but only artificial bait can be used. Not that i would, but 13" is a legal walleye on Craig Lake.

Oops, just read that you decided on the Porkies. You'll enjoy it there, something like 58,000 acres to explore.


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Just wondering why you would say forget Canada?


This state needs to keep all $ it can even if only for a Kit-Kat and roll of ****ski paper at the general store before heading of in to the woods


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

rico1391 said:


> Well, we decided on the porkies in August, we're gonna do a 10-14 day trip, with a lot of fishing. Should be a good time


There u go again hijacking my thread jay

Undertow


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

We are backpacking on North Manitou this summer with my boy's scout troop. Should be fun.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

bump


----------

